# Top 3 overrated players in WBC



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

My pick:

1, E Brand

2, D Howard

3, B Diaw


----------



## Nuzzo (Jul 11, 2005)

1.Manu-he gave Spain that game :curse: -2 airballs in a row are you kidding me :curse: :curse: 
2.Lithuania big mens
3.Wade n Bron


how D Howard was overated its hard to take rebounds while sitting on the bench(same with Brand)


----------



## Panathinaikos13 (Sep 1, 2006)

lebron
wade
macijiauskas


----------



## Helter Skelter (Jun 27, 2005)

Lebron
Lebron
Lebron


----------



## bbasok (Oct 30, 2005)

1.LeBron
2.Diaw
3.Wade


----------



## neural_dream (Sep 1, 2006)

LeBron
J. Johnson

and all France without Parker. Especially Pietrus, DIAW


----------



## clips_r_teh_wieners (Nov 4, 2005)

Ballscientist said:


> My pick:
> 
> 1, E Brand
> 
> ...


i definitely dont c how dwight howard is overrated, cuz he was unstoppable on the rebounding. but both brand and howard didnt seem to do much offensively becuz they hardly get the ball down low. i'm assuming u were using the usa v. greece game to judge his performance. only took two shots while everyone just stood and watched carmelo worked. blame the nba and stern for its international marketing and focusing on the flashy youngsters of melo, james, and wade. had brand been one of the top primary options his stats would be much better. he proved he was dominant offensively while on the clips, and shot well in this tournament just as expected. he just didnt get many shots.


----------



## adhir1 (Dec 28, 2004)

Carmelo
Baby Shaq
Wade


----------



## CSILASVEGAS (Jan 14, 2006)

Chris Paul

Chris Paul

Chris Paul


----------



## CocaineisaHelluvaDrug (Aug 24, 2006)

the whole USA team

Yao Ming

the whole France team


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Dirk (against the USA at leats)
Bron
Wade


----------



## AriGold23 (Jul 19, 2002)

www.starbury.com said:


> the whole USA team
> 
> Yao Ming
> 
> the whole France team


Just because US finished with bronze does not mean everyone on their team was overrated. You could make the case that Paul and Hinrich were underrated after having pretty solid tournaments.

Ming led the tournament in points and rebounds per game. He promised they would make it out of the group stage, and they did just that. China just doesn't have the supporting cast(horrible guard play) to help Yao get any further than they did.

France's team as a whole was hurt by the Parker injury. He was their best player and team leader. I think Gelabale had a decent tournament. In fact, the only player who I think didn't perform up to expectation for France was Diaw, but that is because people expected him to do what he does on Phoenix, but France NT is not the Phoenix Suns so expections were not really realistic for Diaw.


----------



## belgian (Feb 21, 2004)

Lebron

Cheng Jianhua (quick chinese pg)

Florent Pietrus of France


----------



## Harper_Reston (Sep 3, 2006)

1. Diaw

2. Macijiauskas

3. Lebron


----------



## CSILASVEGAS (Jan 14, 2006)

CSILASVEGAS said:


> Chris Paul
> 
> Chris Paul
> 
> Chris Paul


after almost 2 years i now can officially say "sorry chris paul" for calling you an overrated player. i underestimated him and his performance last season has proven me wrong!! :embarrass barring any major injuries, he's gonna be the the premier point guard of the NBA in the coming years.


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

CSILASVEGAS said:


> after almost 2 years i now can officially say "sorry chris paul" for calling you an overrated player. i underestimated him and his performance last season has proven me wrong!! :embarrass barring any major injuries, he's gonna be the the premier point guard of the NBA in the coming years.


How could you remember that post was made? Always good to admit you were wrong, keeps you humble *cough most NBA GM's cough*

I got excited when I first seen this thread in my forum though, I thought we had a whole new influx of international basketball fans :biggrin:


----------



## luther (Nov 2, 2007)

Porn_Player said:


> How could you remember that post was made? Always good to admit you were wrong, keeps you humble *cough most NBA GM's cough*
> 
> I got excited when I first seen this thread in my forum though, I thought we had a whole new influx of international basketball fans :biggrin:


Wouldn't that be nice? The qualifying tourney and Olympics are bound to help, though, at least temporarily.


----------

